# My Corsair H100i Pump is Failing



## 4960X (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought the corsair h100i a few months ago and it has been working fine, until today. I used to have my 3770K oc'd at 4.5Ghz with it and the temps always stayed below 70c. Today I noticed my cpu temps hitting 90+ deg celcius without doing anything, no gaming or anything like that. Idle temps are around 40c-50c which is crazy because it used to idle at around 32c. Before I bought this cooler, I knew about the high failure rate of this cooler but I thought that they fixed that with a new revision or something. I guess I can't trust Corsair water coolers anymore. I'll probably get an NH-U14S or something.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 26, 2014)

Is
the block is still making good contact?


----------



## 4960X (Jan 26, 2014)

DRDNA said:


> Is
> the block is still making good contact?


Yes. Believe me, that's the first thing I checked for.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2014)

How are you sure the pump is failing, what RPM is it running at, it is making any noise?


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2014)

4960X said:


> I bought the corsair h100i a few months ago and it has been working fine, until today. I used to have my 3770K oc'd at 4.5Ghz with it and the temps always stayed below 70c. Today I noticed my cpu temps hitting 90+ deg celcius without doing anything, no gaming or anything like that. Idle temps are around 40c-50c which is crazy because it used to idle at around 32c. Before I bought this cooler, I knew about the high failure rate of this cooler but I thought that they fixed that with a new revision or something. I guess I can't trust Corsair water coolers anymore. I'll probably get an NH-U14S or something.



Put stock cooler on and run stock setting.
Contact Corsair's support: http://corsair.force.com/
Set up the RMA and get it replaced.

Better than throwing it out and buying another cooler.


----------



## 4960X (Jan 27, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> How are you sure the pump is failing, what RPM is it running at, it is making any noise?


It's stuck at 500RPM regardless what I do which explains the overheating I guess.


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2014)

4960X said:


> It's stuck at 500RPM regardless what I do which explains the overheating I guess.


Have you tried hooking the connector into a 4 pin molex connector on the PSU to make sure the motherboard fan header isn't the culprit?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2014)

4960X said:


> It's stuck at 500RPM regardless what I do which explains the overheating I guess.



Yeah, that's a bad pump.  It should be reading over 2000RPM.



erocker said:


> Have you tried hooking the connector into a 4 pin molex connector on the PSU to make sure the motherboard fan header isn't the culprit?



The H100i's pump is powered by a SATA connector.  The fan header only reports RPM.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 27, 2014)

This is why I love my 655 pump. Going 5 years 24/7 with no issues.


----------



## 4960X (Jan 27, 2014)

erocker said:


> Better than throwing it out and buying another cooler.



Honestly, I have had terrible experiences in the past with Corsair when it comes to RMA. I won't bother RMAing it since I don't want to deal with Corsair's painful customer service.


----------



## Hood (Jan 27, 2014)

I've always heard that Corsair has great customer service, and my one experience (with a bad Veangeance RAM stick) was satisfactory.  Many stories out there about Corsair sending someone a whole new case because of a dented side panel, etc., and not even asking for the old one back.  I've also heard that they're on top of the liquid cooler problem, and want to inspect all failed units to see what happened, especially total pump failures (most are RMA'd for noisy pumps that still cool fine).   I have an H100 that's still doing great after 16 months of 24/7 use.  I say you should give them one more chance...


----------



## HammerON (Jan 27, 2014)

It is your choice to RMA or not, but I would. Even if I am going to be replacing it with another cooler...
Sell the cooler you get back from the RMA


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 27, 2014)

do you have the usb connected ? and their [buggy when monitoring , but i need to retry to be sure] software ?
that looks they embed updated firmwares and one is for your pump

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=124790


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 27, 2014)

4960X said:


> Honestly, I have had terrible experiences in the past with Corsair when it comes to RMA. I won't bother RMAing it since I don't want to deal with Corsair's painful customer service.


just test it, maybe this RMA will be better than your previous RMA.
its worth to try


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 8, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> do you have the usb connected ? and their [buggy when monitoring , but i need to retry to be sure] software ?
> that looks they embed updated firmwares and one is for your pump
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=124790




This should be done just to see if the pump PCB had lost it's way.  Getting a flash to the pump can only help. 

Corsair at one time used the Laing DDC pumps in many of their WCing products prior to the H-series coolers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2014)

4960X said:


> Honestly, I have had terrible experiences in the past with Corsair when it comes to RMA. I won't bother RMAing it since I don't want to deal with Corsair's painful customer service.



I recently had to RMA my HX850.  The processes was totally smooth, totally automated, I never even had to talk to a person.  Submitted the RMA on their website, it got approved, send the PSU in, and 2 weeks later I got a new PSU in the mail.


----------



## bail_w (Feb 10, 2014)

Love corsair warranty and support, awesome services.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 10, 2014)

Why don't you try sending a PM to the Corsair Rep here at TPU? I forgot his name but someone might be able to post it here.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 10, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> Why don't you try sending a PM to the Corsair Rep here at TPU? I forgot his name but someone might be able to post it here.


 
@Grey_beard


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 10, 2014)

4960X said:


> Honestly, I have had terrible experiences in the past with Corsair when it comes to RMA. I won't bother RMAing it since I don't want to deal with Corsair's painful customer service.


I would also still try RMA-ing or contacting our residential corsair member, if only because it saves you money. And to be quite frank, Corsair according to most people really does have very good support most of the time. And if stuff does turn sour again, you'll have someone to take your complaint to.

My personal experience with corsair also has been very good, where they returned my a new H100i after my H100 stopped cooling properly(same symptoms) within a week.


----------



## Grey_beard (Feb 22, 2014)

4960X said:


> Honestly, I have had terrible experiences in the past with Corsair when it comes to RMA. I won't bother RMAing it since I don't want to deal with Corsair's painful customer service.



Sorry to hear that you've had some bad experience with our RMA service before. Rest assured, that it won't happen again. If you ever decide to try our RMA once more, then let me know - I'll see it through out the process.

 I'd suggest that you take other members' advice and get that unit RMA'd. It's obvious that the pump is faulty. In this case, I'd defo take advantage of your warranty. Submit your ticket at Corsair.force.com and ping me with the ticket #.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2019)

Grey_beard said:


> Sorry to hear that you've had some bad experience with our RMA service before. Rest assured, that it won't happen again. If you ever decide to try our RMA once more, then let me know - I'll see it through out the process.
> 
> I'd suggest that you take other members' advice and get that unit RMA'd. It's obvious that the pump is faulty. In this case, I'd defo take advantage of your warranty. Submit your ticket at Corsair.force.com and ping me with the ticket #.



Are Corsair aIo coolers warrantied for 5 years on condition of a receipt? If i bought one second hand would it still have a warranty?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2019)

tigger said:


> Are Corsair aIo coolers warrantied for 5 years on condition of a receipt? If i bought one second hand would it still have a warranty?


You may have to wait a while, the guy has not logged in for almost 4.5 years


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> You may have to wait a while, the guy has not logged in for almost 4.5 years



Probably got better things to do on the Corsair forum


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2019)

tigger said:


> Probably got better things to do on the Corsair forum


Whilst he has not been around for a few weeks @Corsair George is the last rep I remember for them so let's hope!  Going to close this one now as it will become a necrofest but if he logs back in he will get this alert and he can at least message you.


----------

